# Maus - Fehlerhafte Übermittlung



## Darturmur (5. August 2017)

*Maus - Fehlerhafte Übermittlung*

Guten "Morgen" erstmal an alle die wie ich gerade aufgestanden sind..

Ich habe seit ungefähr 2 Tagen mit meiner Maus folgendes Problem:
(Via Google hab ich nichts gefunden, da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß wie ich das Problem spezifizieren sollte.)
Es kommt in Shootern vor (Call of Duty 4: [nicht remasterd], Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, PUBG, Battlefield 3), dass wenn ich die rechte Maustaste zum zoom/aim down sight einmalig drücke, er zwar kurz ins Visir switcht und dann direkt wieder heraus, umgekehrt ähnlich, sollte ich die Taste gedrück halten, so wechselt er manchmal im Affen Tempo (z.b. bei pubg) ins Visir und wieder raus, statt einfach die Stabilität zu wahren. 
Das Problem kommt allerdings nur sporradisch vor in 60% der Zeit funktioniert die Maustaste wie gewünscht. Es nervt nur tatsächlich extrem, wenn ich die Taste einmalig drücke und er direkt ins Zielvisier reingeht und wieder raus.
(Toggle Keys sind in allen Spielen unbinded). In allen sontigen Anwendungen funktioniert die Maus ebenfalls wie vorgesehen.

Maus: Logitech g402 Hyperion
Treiber: 8.94.92 & eine alte 5.xx Version für mein g27 Lenkrad was anderweitig nicht läuft.
Ob der zweite Treiber hier deinstalliert bzw. aktiviert ist oder läuft hat auf das Problem keinen Einfluss, ganz davon abgesehen lief es bei beiden parallel ja auch schon seit gut 1/2 Jahren

Falls jemand eine Idee hat worans liegen könnte wär ich um Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Deep Thought (5. August 2017)

*AW: Maus - Fehlerhafte Übermittlung*

Das liegt an den Mikroschaltern, die fangen irgendwann an zu prellen. Ist ein bekanntes Problem, gerade bei Logitech...

Möglichkeit #1:
Auf Youtube gibt es mehrere Videos, wie man die Feder im Mikroschalter nachbiegt, dann soll es wieder eine Zeit lang besser gehen. (Hier im Forum hab ich auch irgendwann mal eine Anleitung gesehen...)
Ist allerdings etwas frickelig...

Ich hab Möglichkeit #2 gewählt:
Mikroschalter tauschen. (Am besten gleich beide.) Dafür muss man natürlich mit dem Lötkolben umgehen können. Gerade das auslöten kann für Anfänger etwas knifflig sein, weil es drei Beinchen hat.
Die Mikroschalter gibt es bei Ebay unter der Bezeichnung (Omron) "D2FC-F-7N". Ich hab gleich die "20M"-Version genommen, die sind für 20 Millionen Klicks ausgelegt, die alten waren nur die 10 M Version.
Jetzt geht sie wieder wie neu.


----------

